# $20 cards Uber referral?



## Amit Gupta (May 16, 2014)

Hey guys,

Can someon please explain the Uber referral for new passenger. How do I get these $20 cards with my code and what do they look like (can share a photo?) 

do anyone actually make $ on these? where do you give them to people?


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

you should of gotten an email about the cards and yes uber actually pays you for it. only problem is that the cards don't seem to come at all. it says about 2 to 3 weeks if I remember correctly, well I requested them like 4 times already and it has been over 5 weeks so don't hold ur breath. now having said that, in the email you received, it lists a promo code, that is actually your personal promo code, so even without the card you can provide that promo code to a prospective client or a friend, and when they use it the first time client will receive a 20 dollar credit towards his/her first ride, and you will get $10 which will reflect in your next week statement. we all have friends and families right? now image if you get 100 of your friends and family to use your promo code, just them alone you will get $1000 bucks, and why shouldn't they use it? it's free the first time, and if they don't want to use it again then who cares, they got a free ride and u got extra money. win win situation here.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

In the emails I get it says they will mail you referral cards after one person has successfully signed up with your code. It also says that the bonus to the driver is $5/referral. I had my husband use my code to sign up and have yet to see the cards (or the $5).


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

I signed up for the cards and they sent an email with the code (and it is often on the bottom of the "this is happening around Seattle" almost weekly email). I handed out my cards to friends and family. Also when there is a person in the vehicle who isn't an Uber user. Took me a couple of weeks to get about 10 cards, and then 2 months later a box of cards arrived. And then late last week another box arrived.

I tried the trick of having a new user that got in the vehicle for their first ride enter my code to get them the discounted ride and me to get the kickback. It didn't work. I don't know if they got the discounted ride, but I know I didn't get my kickback. The promo materials say they have to enter your promo number BEFORE they request their first Uber.

I have gotten $10 in my weekly check a couple of times for folks using the code. I should hand out more of them. In real estate I learned to send the business cards in every time you pay a bill (get your name out there), maybe I should try it with Uber.


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

I got my cards about 2 months after I started (box of 250 I think) and then another box about 3 weeks after that. Like SunSmith said, they only work if the rider enters your code before they request their very first trip.

Unfortunately, I don't get many referrals. 99% of the riders in my car already have an Uber account (obviously). If there is a group of people, I'll ask if everyone has Uber. I'll give my card to anyone who is new to the service, but EVERY TIME their friend will say, "Let me refer you dude, I get a bonus" and I lose out.

If you were adventurous, I'd suggest walking around your area and look for bulletin boards you can post them on (apartment buildings, coffee shops, etc.)

Here's what the cards look like (front and back):


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

The Uber folks are really missing out. What it should say on the black side is "your personal driver" or something like that. Then folks who haven't heard of Uber, or have short term memory issues, could pick up a card and know what it relates to. Otherwise when you get somebody who isn't current in the transportation network arena and they go Uber? I'm not downloading something I don't know what it is for...


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

The cards work, I got $10.00 for two new riders on my last statement


----------

